
The sharing economy is going to innovate us into the Victorian Era - joeyespo
https://theoutline.com/post/7243/the-sharing-economy-is-going-to-innovate-us-into-the-victorian-era
======
_bxg1
I use food delivery services more often than I'd like to admit, and I never
stop feeling weird about the dynamic. The factors that allow me to _pay
someone else to go pick up my lunch for me_. I generally try to over-tip in
some small effort to apologize for the way things are. And I never leave bad
reviews; a couple bad reviews can totally sink a person in one of those apps.

